
Show HN: Motivational Budget, a tool to know how much you can save - iraldir
http://www.motivationalbudget.com
======
mcbetz
Great idea, but: Why do I need to login to answer the questions? Honestly I
would want to decide after filling in my budgetary details and getting a
result whether I want to share it with you or rather not. Privacy is a big
issue when it comes to personal finances, at least for me.

~~~
iraldir
Thanks for your input, the website is now usable without signing up.

------
cpeneguy
I would remove the login requirements to generate a "budget" until you want to
save that budget. You could also have additional features that are unlocked
only after an account is created. Also, I would offer other currencies in
addition to the £.

~~~
iraldir
Thank you for your input, the website has been updated so that you don't need
to login to try it. (and a temporary user is created so as long as you keep
your cookies, it will be saved). If you decide to create a user afterward,
your data will be transfered to the real user.

